# Male sneezing and has red nostrils >.<



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

What does this mean?

I'm going to be consulting an avian vet but curious if I should be concerned. I heard him sneezing like 10 times since he woke up. There is no unusual discharge from his nostrils. He also keeps scratching his nose with his little feet.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

It is 10:33 am (PST) and I have a 5PM appt. with an avian vet >.< hope he's not dying... I'm taking them both to be checked out.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

She ate after they woke up but he didn't really eat at all. They've been up for almost 2 hrs now...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope they are ok


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> I hope they are ok


TY Perry will know for sure once he is seen by a doc.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be inflammation in his nose...I'm taking one of mine back to the vet because that's what I was told his was but I think it sounds worse now than it did before.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Well, just thought I'd let the others know my little cockatoo's are both healthy after seeing the vet yesterday (a very great vet from New Zealand actually!)

The sneezing was caused by the fact the pet store never gave them a single bath and not too much attention either. He had a dandruff problem. He kept making himself pretty every day with his little beak thus the tiny dandruff particles entered his nostrils and he kept sneezing which led to him scratching his nose with his needle-sharp claws thus the irritation. 

The store had also put METAL rolleyes tags on their feet and we had the tags removed as well. They had to use a special rotating tool to cut through the metal, which I don't blame it on them, I blame it on the store!

Gave them both a bath yesterday and today and they both stopped sneezing and his nostrils are now pink instead of red and look very healthy! 

That store lost me a customer but I don't regret getting the birds from them because I love them both despite treating their pets like :censor: (They had a female cockatiel lay her eggs on the bottom of the cage, directly on the metal grit!!!) - that is really inhumane!!!!. I won't name the store that did this but if you want the name of the store and go see it for yourselves just PM me).

Cheers


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Metal tags wow  poor animals


----------

